# Rand Air Cone pot



## paworsport (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi All

Do you use this type of pot for your paph culture ? 

I have the opportunity to have some of these from a friend who will come to France. I already cultivate with translucent round pots and it s very helpfull to control watering.

Is square shape better for growth and particularly Rand Air cone

Thank you in advance for sharing


----------



## john mickel (Dec 18, 2008)

*Ray Rands and pots*

Well here goes - I 1st met Ray in 1986 - He lived on Mulhalland dr in L.A - You had to see the place - He was leading a lot of all the Paph Import action at that time - He was getting species no one had ever heard of - it was agreat time - then he started making un heard of primary crosses - and opened his mail order business - I still have some of his original catalogs - Everyone must have asked for plants - there must be thousands of orchid peole that have his imports - Re Rand Pots - It hit the business like a bullet - I bought many - If you look at the design - it made sense - He sold all the molds to other people - and moved the business to Malibu - I still think - the pots were great - and I say they forgave a lot of poor choices for potting materials at the time - Use the pots and choose your mix - j


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

I would also recommend the pots because the benefit of the potential for air flow thru the center.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 18, 2008)

paworsport said:


> .....Is square shape better for growth and particularly Rand Air cone


I don't think the square shape as much to do with it, it's the aircone in the center.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 18, 2008)

I have use Rands Aircone pots for years now. I use to buy them whole sale from Richard Topper of Topper Orchids and Tropicals. He bought the moulds from Ray. After he passed on his son-in-law continued the business but I haven't tried in pass 6 yrs to buy anymore. So I don't know if they're still being made. The pots are great for good drainage and air movement in and out. You can also check on the root system through the clear pots. One drawback is the algae growth, it doesn't directly harm the roots but you can no longer check the condition of the mix or roots once it takes over. They hold up aganist sun light and they are great for bleach treating, wash and reuse


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 18, 2008)

They are awesome. My entire slipper collection (~50 plants) are in them.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

Wholesale!!?!?! How do I get some of that!???


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Wholesale!!?!?! How do I get some of that!???


Buy a min of 500 pots, any size


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with the others. I still use them in some cases. Just be aware that they tend to dry out a little quicker than your normal plastic pot. The watering schedule may change a bit. If you have a large collection; try it on a few paphs until you get the watering pattern down.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that a minimum per size..  .. or all sizes together?!


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Dec 18, 2008)

I have almost all of my paphs in Rands Aircones. I love them! THey do tend to dry out a bit sooner, but not a real issue because if you are paying attention, you can easily see when your mix needs watering.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 18, 2008)

Has that design been used on tall pots? Eric


----------



## nikv (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure if they are of Ray Rand's design, but I recently purchased a bunch of air cone pots from Charley's Greenhouse Supply up in Washington State. I don't have a link but I'm sure that a Google search will turn up one.


----------



## swamprad (Dec 18, 2008)

I repotted all my paphs into rands aircone pots this week, all of them in the exact same mix (the Koopowitz formula, small bark, sponge rock, and charcoal) so I can standardize my watering to a greater extent.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 18, 2008)

any pict. of one just to see what you are talking about?? Thanks! Jean


----------



## nikv (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a link to the pots that I ordered from Charley's. Once again, it doesn't specifically state that they are Ray Rand's design, but they are air cone pots. 

http://www.charleysgreenhouse.com/index.cfm?page=_productdetails&productid=8366&cid1=224&cid2=407&cid3=-99

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2008)

I must say the price of these pots have got up! If I recall correctly I paid 0.23 cents per 2.5 inch pots and $1.00 even for the 6 inch pots! One note; if you get the smaller pots most likely you will have to clear out the extra plastic in side slots with a razor blade or a sharp penknife. Never had a problem with the 4" or 6" pots


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 19, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Has that design been used on tall pots? Eric



Not as far as I've seen, but that doesn't mean anything. The height is the only complaint I've ever had with these (and the bit of algae you'll get with any translucent pot that has already been mentioned). I have most of my paphs in these (a lot of phals too), but a smaller stash of taller translucent pots with no air cones for when I want more height but know going up a size in other respects would create problems. That's just me though--obviously they're a great product, so one more thumbs up overall.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

Kelly's Korner advertises "Original" Rand Aircone pots. That's where I get mine. And, BTW, I don't have problem w/ drying out.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks Nic!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

Funny, I get almost no algae, unless there's a lot of sphagnum in the mix!? 


streetmorrisart said:


> (and the bit of algae you'll get with any translucent pot that has already been mentioned).


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 19, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Funny, I get almost no algae, unless there's a lot of sphagnum in the mix!?



It's not a lot of algae, Eric, and I don't put sphagnum in the mix. I use a small amount of it up top sometimes to help a root or mexi stolon here or there, but it's not down in the mix.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Kelly's Korner advertises "Original" Rand Aircone pots. That's where I get mine. And, BTW, I don't have problem w/ drying out.


That's because you're growing in a water bath!



NYEric said:


> Funny, I get almost no algae, unless there's a lot of sphagnum in the mix!?


I get tons of algae because of the rain water and fertilizer. I think with city water supply you get little to none.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmmmm, and you drink it? Ewwww!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm, and you drink it? Ewwww!


Sure Eric, with a little whisky it ain't bad


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

:rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (Dec 19, 2008)

I love Rands Air Cone pots....need to get more. They tend to be a bit deeper and more rugged than the other clear pots I've used.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 19, 2008)

I use them for most of my phals, and if a plant gets so big that I have to use the huge 5 or 6" pots, I put an extra plastic mesh net pot upside-down over the air cone to eliminate a little more of the center media that could stay too wet. Only problem I've had is that so far I've used large chc's in the really big pots and seen some problems but I think that is from the really large chc chunks that possibly never get all the salts cleaned out of them. My venosa lately pictured I think I used all smaller chips and it is fine. 
The pots may cost more, but you can use them over and over again. There are round pots out there that have sort of a raised bottom with lots of extra drain slots; if you wanted to buy them, you could get a bunch of really small net pots and put them upside down in the bottom to make a larger 'air cone'. Just fwiw; I use both.


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2012)

*Dredging up an old post...*

Does anyone have any info on Ray Rands? Is he still around? Ulla Jurrissen formerly from Kelley's Korner was asking for some more info on him as a grower, since he was so into slippers. She's apparently now just selling the pots (they sold KK to Daryl Yeardon last year.) Ulla and Daryl are both members of my former society, New Hampshire, so I'd like to help them out if possible. 

If anyone has an info can you post here or PM me? Thanks!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2012)

He past away a few years ago Heather.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 17, 2012)

Wendy said:


> I love Rands Air Cone pots....need to get more. They tend to be a bit deeper and more rugged than the other clear pots I've used.



I love it too! Spent 30 for shipping. (More expensive than the actual pots!) But to me its worth it.


----------



## Heather (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 17, 2012)

These pots are pefect for a diatomite mix. I just love seeing bright green hairy roots fill in the insides of the pots. I'll never use other plastic pots for my plants.


----------



## keithrs (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone has tried air pots before?

Air pots


----------



## Stone (Jan 18, 2012)

keithrs said:


> I'm curious if anyone has tried air pots before?
> 
> Air pots



Those pots were designed for trees. each little ''cone'' on the side has a small hole so as the root enters it gets ''air pruned'' and branches rather than spriralling round and round, so no good for paphs.

But what about basket pots. good for hot climate

http://www.orchidpotco.com/products.htm


----------



## Marc (Jan 19, 2012)

keithrs said:


> I'm curious if anyone has tried air pots before?
> 
> Air pots



As stone allready said I've seen them used for trees as well in a Dutch gardening show. Trees grown in this pot grow a very dense root system and when transplanted in the soil after removing the pot they settle in a lot faster then with regular pots.


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2012)

...just a plug.

If you like Air-Cone pots, I've got the lowest prices out there...


----------



## Shiva (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you have a different list for sizes and prices?


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2012)

If you go to our store, and click on the "Containers" link to the upper left, it will expand so you can select the Air-Cone pots specifically.


----------



## keithrs (Jan 19, 2012)

Stone said:


> Those pots were designed for trees. each little ''cone'' on the side has a small hole so as the root enters it gets ''air pruned'' and branches rather than spriralling round and round, so no good for paphs.



Just curious why there "no good" for paph or phrags? Yes, I do know how they work as I have tomatoes growing in abed made with air cones. Orchid roots aren't air pruned like veggies or trees. Whats the difference between a basket and a pot with holes in the side and bottom? A draw back I see is that it may be difficult to remove the plant but all you have to do is unscrew the pot and remove the cones.


----------



## Stone (Jan 19, 2012)

keithrs said:


> Just curious why there "no good" for paph or phrags? Yes, I do know how they work as I have tomatoes growing in abed made with air cones. Orchid roots aren't air pruned like veggies or trees. Whats the difference between a basket and a pot with holes in the side and bottom? A draw back I see is that it may be difficult to remove the plant but all you have to do is unscrew the pot and remove the cones.



Well I've never used them, but I'm just guessing that if a paph root enters one of those cones there is no way back and it will stop growing. Also because paph roots have a very hard time branching or are unable to branch, thats it for that particular root.
I've been trying a few paphs in basket pots and _so far_ I have been able to track the root progress and when they reach the side they seem to avoid comming out and continue downwards possibly sensing greater humidity on the inside? I know Masdevallia growers are having good results with them and that could be due to the evaporative cooling effect.

Mike


----------



## Tintin (Apr 28, 2022)

I just got three different sizes of airpota but the 4" seems to be counterfeit. It has no Rand's name printed on the side. Does yours have it?


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2022)

Tintin said:


> I just got three different sizes of airpota but the 4" seems to be counterfeit. It has no Rand's name printed on the side. Does yours have it?


I think it's extremely unlikely there are "counterfeit" Air-Cone pots on the market - it's just too expensive and unprofitable to do so. They're not a huge consumer product, after all.

Jan and Ulla Jurrisen, who were the original owners of Kelley's Korner Orchid Supplies, bought the Rand's Air-Cone molds, and to the best of my knowledge, still own them and have the pots made for distribution. 

Metal molds used for the forming of both plastic and glass objects wear over time and have to be reworked, if not replaced, and it's no-doubt cheaper not to have them engraved. I have some of their pots from back when I resold them, and they don't have any markings, either.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 29, 2022)

Tintin said:


> I just got three different sizes of airpota but the 4" seems to be counterfeit. It has no Rand's name printed on the side. Does yours have it?



My Rand's Aircone Pots (that I've had for quite a while) do not have his name on them. The things last forever, my only complaint being that they are slippery compared to other pots. Need to be careful when handling plants potted in them.


----------



## Tintin (Apr 29, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> My Rand's Aircone Pots (that I've had for quite a while) do not have his name on them. The things last forever, my only complaint being that they are slippery compared to other pots. Need to be careful when handling plants potted in them.


Weird because 3" and 6" pots do have the name on the side.


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2022)

Tintin said:


> Weird because 3" and 6" pots do have the name on the side.


Maybe not THAT weird.

In the few years I carried them, I sold some 6000 Air-cone pots. The 4" and 5" sizes were the biggest sellers, constituting about 50% of the sales, and if sales in general followed that pattern, it would makes sense that their molds might have to be reworked or replaced, when the others didn't.

Then again, maybe your source just had some older pots on hand. I have noticed that the "no name" versions are somewhat thinner-walled, too. A money-saving move, no doubt.


----------



## Tintin (Apr 30, 2022)

Ray said:


> Maybe not THAT weird.
> 
> In the few years I carried them, I sold some 6000 Air-cone pots. The 4" and 5" sizes were the biggest sellers, constituting about 50% of the sales, and if sales in general followed that pattern, it would makes sense that their molds might have to be reworked or replaced, when the others didn't.
> 
> Then again, maybe your source just had some older pots on hand. I have noticed that the "no name" versions are somewhat thinner-walled, too. A money-saving move, no doubt.



What types of orchids do you think these pots are especially good for?


----------



## Ray (Apr 30, 2022)

Any and all. In cases where I don’t have one handy, or need one of a larger size, I create my own by inverting a net pot in the bottom.


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 30, 2022)

Tintin said:


> What types of orchids do you think these pots are especially good for?


I only use air cone pots for Paphs, but like Ray said, I’m sure they’re good for all types of orchids. I just prefer them so that I can visibly see when to water, and when using the same mix, pots of the same size typically need to watered at the same time (in my case at least).


----------



## southernbelle (May 1, 2022)

I started with Rand’s aircone and gave them up at the next repot. The only negative was they are thick plastic and I could not get the plants out even after soaking. I had to use my husband’s tin snips to cut them off!! I have arthritis in my hands from all my years pruning hybrid tea roses. So, it was very hard on my hands to cut through the thick plastic. Bummer because they have great qualities. I do use clear plastic exclusively, as I need to see, as well as feel, when it’s time to water.


----------



## Sky7Bear (May 1, 2022)

I grow almost exclusively Semi-hydroponically, so I do not use these. BUT, I do place an inverted small empty plastic net pot at the bottom of each pot, as I think most orchids prefer some air at the roots, which is the whole purpose of the air cone pot. However, the underlying principle is what matters, and in some ways we've forgotten this in the past century. I find that each genus has a different "ideal" balance between air and water at the roots, and often "too wet" really means "give me more air down there if you want to give me as much water as I can really use." Organic media, of course, rot over time and so this ratio changes (which is one reason I do S/H). But going back further we see a lot of use of shallow, clay, "orchid pots" in use even with organic media. And guess what, it really was all about the principle mentioned above. Cal Orchid achieves the same thing with clay pots with an empty bottom using moss. Other growers allow plants to dry out between waterings, and this is likely what they are achieving, possibly without knowing it. I even have some of the "drier" lot (Vandas and possibly Tolumnias) with the plant in an empty plastic net pot inside a larger pot with moss (or S/H) between the inside and outside pots. Air humidity is also a factor in achieving the right balance.


----------



## Tintin (May 2, 2022)

Sky7Bear said:


> I grow almost exclusively Semi-hydroponically, so I do not use these. BUT, I do place an inverted small empty plastic net pot at the bottom of each pot, as I think most orchids prefer some air at the roots, which is the whole purpose of the air cone pot. However, the underlying principle is what matters, and in some ways we've forgotten this in the past century. I find that each genus has a different "ideal" balance between air and water at the roots, and often "too wet" really means "give me more air down there if you want to give me as much water as I can really use." Organic media, of course, rot over time and so this ratio changes (which is one reason I do S/H). But going back further we see a lot of use of shallow, clay, "orchid pots" in use even with organic media. And guess what, it really was all about the principle mentioned above. Cal Orchid achieves the same thing with clay pots with an empty bottom using moss. Other growers allow plants to dry out between waterings, and this is likely what they are achieving, possibly without knowing it. I even have some of the "drier" lot (Vandas and possibly Tolumnias) with the plant in an empty plastic net pot inside a larger pot with moss (or S/H) between the inside and outside pots. Air humidity is also a factor in achieving the right balance.


I am not sure what "Cal Orchid achieves the same thing with clay pots with an empty bottom using moss." looks like. Wouldn't moss make it more wet overall?


----------



## Sky7Bear (May 3, 2022)

He packs the moss very tightly, and that combined with air at the bottom of the pot and the clay itself causes relatively fast drying, but I think the air is the important element rather than the drying, which is just another way to get air to the roots. Our plastic pots kill a lot of plants.


----------

